# aria/lieder suggestions for male singer



## sirdramaticus (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, everyone. I need an aria or lieder that tells the story of a man taking on the world on his own and triumphing. I am a baritone, but wouldn't object to looking at some repertoire for tenors, either. That's the beauty of transposition.

MUST HAVES:
1. The vocal line is bombastic, confident, and/or a little bit cocky.
2. A more serious tone. I'm not looking for a song that portrays a man who is foolishly arrogant.
3. Is not "The Vagabond" by Vaughn Williams That song will either immediately precede or follow it.

WOULD BE NICE
If it was not in English
If you included an audio/youtube clip

Song titles, composers, and recommended recording would be great. Thanks for your help!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Ravel: Don Quixote songs, there´s also a piano version 



 (a somewhat subdued version by FD here, includes text)
another version 



 but I prefer Van Dam/Boulez.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

You could transpose nessun dorma down to a G rather than singing that top B.


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

How about "Largo al factotum" from Il Barbiere di Siviglia by Rossini? (warning: you need to be confident about your top G) or "Madamina il catalogo" from Don Giovanni by Mozart (and the tessiatura is moderate) If you like singing in French, how about "Avant de quitters ces lieux" from Faust by Gounod?


----------



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

To name a few.


----------

